# Study hard, play hard.



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Weekdays, put in 6-8 hours. Weekends 8-10 hours. 1 day per week I will take a break and study only a few hours. 

Starting today, I will post the date and amount of time I read on here. It will be accurate to the minute. I will be using a stopwatch. Hopefully, in time, this will work ethic become a habit. It should serve me well in 2nd year.

Tuesday, April 22nd -


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck, Adrian.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, I have not been doing too well. Just about 4 hours each day so far. It's ok though. Exams ended this Monday and I deserve some sort of break.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Friday, April 25th


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

4 hours is good. If you kept that up consistently throughout a semster you would be ahead in everything. Something I never managed. :lol


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Today, I am "playing hard."

So far:

(I had to edit out some info. because I am paranoid someone will id me).


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I will be fairly happy if I consistently put in 4+ hours, preferably 6-7 each day :/


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Just dont set the bar too high and make it basically unachievable. 4 hours every day is good.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

:troll


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have not been keeping up with my goal last few days but with good reason. This week has been SA hell for me and it is only going to get tougher. I have had social events every day of the week so far (Thank God for Ativan/Xanax) and I am going to cap it this weekend with a 3 day outing with strangers!!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Lisa said:


> Just dont set the bar too high and make it basically unachievable. 4 hours every day is good.


Over here, in medical school you need to put in atleast 6 hours everyday and few hours more on each weekend. A common saying is "med. school is like drinking water from a fire hydrant."

Lately, I have not been keeping up due to stressing out over social events but I am going to have to do some serious reading to catchup next week. I am a few hundred pages behind this point.
:sigh


----------



## mouse pad (May 3, 2008)

Yeah I know how it is. Have you guys studied psych yet?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

mouse pad said:


> Yeah I know how it is. Have you guys studied psych yet?


No, that would be 2nd year.
We have had: 
Biochem.
Phys.
Histology
Gross Anatomy (ongoing)
Neuroanatomy (ongoing)
clinical stuff


----------

